# Help! Blood before kidding



## goatmommaivey (Dec 17, 2016)

First freshener Pygmy in early labor for 8+ hours. All the active signs of labor but no hard pushing yet. Contractions about 2 min apart. Has had lots of stringy yellow discharge but now it's bright red. About quarter size. Is this normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go in. You need to see if kid is malpositioned.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No this does not sound normal. I hope everything is okay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things, did you go in and check?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Blood pre kidding is never good.
There is some sort of problem; possible mal presented kid or expired.
A doe will not push when there is a problem.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hoping everything is ok for your doe and babies! :hug:


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I hope all is well


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes how is she?????


----------



## goatmommaivey (Dec 17, 2016)

Y'all I just started a new thread called kidding: labor start to finish! She's wonderful! Read all about it there.


----------

